# 11-25 cassette what is the gear range



## toronto-rider

I have a 11-23 and would like to know the gear range for the new 11-25. i.e 11,12,13 etc


----------



## ballmon

11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,23,25


----------



## Clevor

toronto-rider said:


> I have a 11-23 and would like to know the gear range for the new 11-25. i.e 11,12,13 etc


Have you got any price quotes on this cassette yet? I suspect it will be something silly. I only saw the Record one listed on one web site and it commanded a $30 surcharge over the price of a regular cassette! Nobody in the US has the Chorus version either.

From what I've seen of prices for 2007 CT cranks and noting Campy feels the 11-25 is the ideal cog for this setup, no wonder Campy discontinued triples at the Record/Chorus level.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

toronto-rider said:


> I have a 11-23 and would like to know the gear range for the new 11-25. i.e 11,12,13 etc


 I just bought a new campag cassette, and contemplated getting an 11-25. I use 39/53 chainset. In the end, I went with a 12-25 because I felt a 16 was more useful than an 11.


----------



## bigbill

Fignon's Barber said:


> I just bought a new campag cassette, and contemplated getting an 11-25. I use 39/53 chainset. In the end, I went with a 12-25 because I felt a 16 was more useful than an 11.


I agree. I would much rather have a 16 instead of an 11. Back in my shimaNo 8 speed days, I never liked 12-23 cassettes because you gave up the 16. 53X16 is nice around 24 mph in a pack. With campy 10, a 12-25 works just fine for me with a standard crankset.


----------



## toronto-rider

bigbill said:


> I agree. I would much rather have a 16 instead of an 11. Back in my shimaNo 8 speed days, I never liked 12-23 cassettes because you gave up the 16. 53X16 is nice around 24 mph in a pack. With campy 10, a 12-25 works just fine for me with a standard crankset.


IT's flate over here so need the 11 for group rides and sprints. If I decide to do some hills the 25 would help.


----------



## toyota

toronto-rider said:


> IT's flate over here so need the 11 for group rides and sprints. If I decide to do some hills the 25 would help.


 If you live in a flat area then you actually dont _need_ an 11. I am a masher and a strong former cat 1,2,3 sprinter and I have never used the 11 in a flat sprint. I doubt you are even strong enough wind up an 11 in a flat sprint. If you can spin really well a 12 will easily take you up to 45mph. An 11 is very useful in rolling hills and long straight descents though


----------

